# Recordings of Debussy's earliest works



## absolutemusic (May 2, 2012)

Are there any commercially available recordings of Debussy's earliest works? I'm particularly looking for these pieces:

Ballade à la lune: C'était dans la nuit brune for voice and piano (1879)
Madrid: Madrid, princesse des Espagnes for voice and piano (1879)
Piano Trio in G major (1879)
Nuits d'étoiles: Nuit d'étoiles, sous tes voiles for voice and piano (1880)
Caprice: Quand je baise, pâle de fièvre for voice and piano (1880)

If anyone knows where I might find these recordings, please post a reply or email me directly at:

[email protected]

Thanks so much!

MT


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The Piano Trio is available on Nuova Era disc 7329 - 'Complete Chamber Works With Piano' - played by the Art Nouveau Ensemble. Includes other early pieces from the 1880s - the Intermezzo for Cello and Piano (which I like a lot, by the way) and the Nocturne for Cello and Piano.


----------

